# Removable wood plugs?



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

I am attaching a large tabletop to a trestle base using bolts and elongated holes. The lag bolts are sitting on a washer at the bottom of a countersunk hole which is 1 inch in diameter. I want to plug these holes in the meantime with wooden plugs that will be removable as I want to be able to detach the top. Obviously I don't want the plugs falling out so is there a method I could use to do this? Or would there products that would do this for me?


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Two thoughts come to mind:

Use a tapered plug - The friction will hold it in; at least for a while....

The other thought was to thread the hole and the plug and screw it in. Maybe even put a slot in the plug since it might be hard to get out if things expand.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

If the holes are on the underside, why plug them anyway? If its for looks, it not like you be seeing the holes unless the tables upside down, and if the tables upside down you've got bigger problems on your hands


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Plugs are generally not intended to be temporary. What you might do is use this type plug and install it with a small amount a hot melt glue. In that way it should be removable.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

As I understand it the hole is one inch wide, so I think you could drill a tiny hole at an angle and screw in a small screw. You could also do the same thing with a brad nail. Drill the hole a little shallow and tap the brad nail in just a little. I am assuming you will not be taking it apart very often but when you do just unscrew the screw or pull the brad nail out with side cutters.

Don


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Man these are all excellent suggestions thank you very much for your help!


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

I've heard that using silicon caulk works well. Its flexible, so it expands and contracts with wood movement, and since it's not glue you should be able to get it out without too much difficulty.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Just go ahead and make/buy your plug. Glue it in place to cover the lag screw. If you ever need to take it out, drive a small screw through the center of the plug until it hits the lag. When the screw hits the lag, it will pop out, and well you know how to put another back in after tightening/reassembling the table. Touch up the new plug with a little stain/finish and you're back to where you started.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Embed a small rare earth magnet in each plug. Just be sure you can get a grip on the plugs to pull them out.

4D


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

4DThinker said:


> Embed a small rare earth magnet in each plug. Just be sure you can get a grip on the plugs to pull them out.
> 
> 4D


^thats pretty clever actually


----------

